# More flying bengals



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

I took these today of Jack and Gypsy practicing their "air assault" moves.









*Waiting for clearance from the control tower*










*Launch!*










*The captain has turned on the fasten seat belts sign*










*Prepare for landing*










*Short runway...jam the brakes!*










*Gypsy in Flight*










*Gypsy shows Jack how to pull off a graceful landing*


----------



## Stephie (Feb 4, 2005)

:lol: oh my that's so funny :lol: 

Your brown marble Gypsy is an absolute stunner!


----------



## Birdgirl (Apr 6, 2005)

Great pics!. I love Gypsys markings. Beautiful kitties.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are great flying pics. What is that through the wall window :?:


----------



## Daisy_Babe (Jan 25, 2006)

Fantastic!


----------



## Bengal Man (Feb 4, 2006)

kitkat said:


> Those are great flying pics. What is that through the wall window :?:


Do you mean the bush? It's winter time in north carolina, so that bush has lost all it's leaves until spring.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Cool! 8)


----------



## Jill (Feb 6, 2006)

Wonderful, wonderful pictures. I just love those wonderful colors on your cats I wonder what breed they could be :wink: Ahhh some of the things our Bengals do for fun.

Jill


----------



## WhichWayDidHeGoGeorge? (Jan 15, 2006)

I want my cats to jump!!

how do u get them to jump


----------



## vanillasugar (Nov 11, 2004)

Beautiful cats!!!


----------



## starzz (Nov 26, 2005)

great pic's great cat's typical bengal's i love em :lol:


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

Stunning pictures... gorgeous kittys... :love2


----------



## HELLO_KITTY (Apr 4, 2006)

Aren't Bengals fun???!!!! YIPPIE!


----------



## poppypower (Apr 24, 2006)

cool pictures bengals are ace!!


----------



## Crystal211 (Aug 1, 2004)

Awesome!


----------



## Tagster (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow, great shots!!!


----------



## Pigsterz (Oct 14, 2004)

Those are awesome action photos! May I ask what kind of camera you used? Did you use shutter priority?


----------

